# turbo hd silver



## carolinacat (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok so when I first got Dish, I signed up for turbo hd silver. As I have no use for any channels that are in SD. They have changed it to dish america silver. I also sub to HBO Starz And Cinemax. They are basically the only channels I watch (dont like commercials). Then I read on here that AMC is in HD now. So I call and they tell me I have to sub to some SD Package to get an HD channel. I just want HD thats all. What gives? Also I had TMC on 298 for a while and then they took that away. Whats that all about? Anyone got a chart of what i get if i go to gold or the Platinum?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

There will be no new channels added to Dish America. Even though people want it, Dish can't give it to us because the media folks don't want to allow us to pay for HD channels and not the SD versions.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah... Dish does grandfather old packages as long as you keep them... but they don't always continue to add new channels to those packages.

Also, welcome!


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Dish America isn't a grandfathered package, is it? It's an actively available package.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

lee635 said:


> Dish America isn't a grandfathered package, is it? It's an actively available package.


It is and it isn't.

"Turbo HD" was a promotion, and like all promotions, a "limited time" offer. And while it has turned into Dish America, Dish America is not promoted at all (unlike Turbo HD) and is treated like a grandfathered package, except that it IS available to new subscribers.

But Dish has made it clear that no new HD channels would be added after a certain point that has come and gone. All new(er) HD channel adds will only be added to full SD/HD packages, and not to the Dish America packages. Dish no longer really wants the Dish America packages around (turns out they hurt more than they helped), but keeps them around, unadvertised, for the folks that remember it exists.


----------



## carolinacat (Sep 6, 2010)

what i dont understand is who actually watches sd channels the picture is horrible. Why should i pay for the channels that i dont watch. I do away with everything but the movie channels if i could but then id have no way to watch college basketball.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

carolinacat said:


> what i dont understand is who actually watches sd channels the picture is horrible. Why should i pay for the channels that i dont watch. I do away with everything but the movie channels if i could but then id have no way to watch college basketball.


Well originally Dish agreed with you and thought the TurboHD was a great option for people like you. Well then they ran into the reality that the companies who own the channels didn't necessarily agree. Some of them won't allow Dish to sell just the HD version of the channel, they have to sell both or nothing.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Does that mean that Dish America Silver wouldn't have AMC HD since that was recently added? Can't find the America Silver channel lineup online since it's not really advertised.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Dario33 said:


> Does that mean that Dish America Silver wouldn't have AMC HD since that was recently added? Can't find the America Silver channel lineup online since it's not really advertised.


Yes, that's what it means. No new channels will be added to any Dish America package, and that includes the recent HD channel additions. The Dish America packages will not get any new channels, and Dish never promised otherwise. In fact, the warned from the beginning that these packages may not include all HD channels, and there were channels missing from those packages from before the recent additions.


----------



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

Will Dish allow an existing DA Silver sub to upgrade to DA Gold?


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

BattleZone said:


> Yes, that's what it means. No new channels will be added to any Dish America package, and that includes the recent HD channel additions. The Dish America packages will not get any new channels, and Dish never promised otherwise. In fact, the warned from the beginning that these packages may not include all HD channels, and there were channels missing from those packages from before the recent additions.


Thanks - makes sense.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

intrac said:


> Will Dish allow an existing DA Silver sub to upgrade to DA Gold?


I would assume they do. The Dish America packages are listed on their website -- just have to select it to upgrade.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## dbscpa (Sep 29, 2010)

Dario33 said:


> I would assume they do. The Dish America packages are listed on their website -- just have to select it to upgrade.


Hi - new member here. I went on the Dish site and cannot find Dish America anywhere. I also did a search for the exact phrase "Dish America" (and even "DishAmerica") and there were zero search results. I also selected "HD Packages" / "Other Packages" from the menu with no luck. Can you let me know where you are finding it on the site? Thanks


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

dbscpa said:


> Hi - new member here.


Welcome to DBSTalk!

Last time I logged in to my account at the web site, the Dish America choices appeared in Programming tab. AFAIK, DISH has blocked search (internal and external) access to info about the packages unless you are an existing user that is logged in.

You'd probably have more luck starting a Chat session with a CSR about the packages.


----------

